# EncountericICS vs. Galnet vs. DefX?



## rwil85 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sure there are those of you out there who have tried all of these builds, possibly more than once..I am aware of some of the general differences between the builds - but, which do you prefer? What bugs/benefits stuck out for you as deal breakers or decision makers? Thanks!


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

Biggest con for ENCOUNTERS is no camera yet. So my daily driver for now is Miui until, if ever camera module gets written for encounter ICS

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rwil85 (Jul 24, 2011)

jdpdata said:


> Biggest con for ENCOUNTERS is no camera yet. So my daily driver for now is Miui until, if ever camera module gets written for encounter ICS
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's one downer - if the build was really solid, though (which i'm still trying to figure out which might be more efficient/stable for everyday use)..I might change over - just been experiencing some weird stuff on Galnet..radio seems inconsistent for me.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

rwil85 said:


> Yeah, that's one downer - if the build was really solid, though (which i'm still trying to figure out which might be more efficient/stable for everyday use)..I might change over - just been experiencing some weird stuff on Galnet..radio seems inconsistent for me.


Are you talking the CDMA radio or FM radio?

EDIT

Im on Liberty right now and want to flash something. Im really happy with Liberty but its starting to get laggy, and as long as Im going to be doing some cleanup or whatever it would take I might as well try out a new rom. Was thinking about Galnet


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I mean...
EncounterICS = Real ICS. It's actually the real deal.
Galnet = ICS framework GB build. Not really ICS. Just another MIUI build.
DefX = MIUI built off Defy (similar phone to ours) base.


----------



## rwil85 (Jul 24, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> I mean...
> EncounterICS = Real ICS. It's actually the real deal.
> Galnet = ICS framework GB build. Not really ICS. Just another MIUI build.
> DefX = MIUI built off Defy (similar phone to ours) base.


Thanks for listing the differences between the builds - i was aware of those..I guess what I'm really looking for is people who have been on both EncounterICS and Galnet (being that I am on Galnet's build now), to try to sort out what might be better for everyday use (reliability of CDMA radio, GMail function, sms/mms function, general speed/stability, battery life, etc.).

I guess I also need not decide whether or not I want that MIUI look/customization or the actual Android 4.0 look..hmm.


----------



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

One thing I'd love to know about is the battery life for each....any input?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## haxerpaylay (Jun 21, 2011)

Zack said:


> One thing I'd love to know about is the battery life for each....any input?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I have great battery life on EncounterICS. 10+ hours on a single charge is good for me, and I'm a heavy user.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm currently over 100 hours of uptime on DefX ( not on a single charge, but no reboots/fc) its super stable.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

rwil85 said:


> Talking the CDMA radio.. I couldnt care less about the FM radio, haha..


kinda what i figured. I usually forget about the FM radio until i see it come up in a thread somewhere.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

There are some app compatibility problems with EncounterICS. As in you have to use an out dated version of Netflix, Kindle app doesn't work, and flash player is a no go. Also 3d graphics are hit or miss. All of the 3d games I try to play are all wonky and don't work right. But if you can get past the bugs it is an awesome rom. I use it and I love it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> There are some app compatibility problems with EncounterICS. As in you have to use an out dated version of Netflix, Kindle app doesn't work, and flash player is a no go. Also 3d graphics are hit or miss. All of the 3d games I try to play are all wonky and don't work right. But if you can get past the bugs it is an awesome rom. I use it and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The real deal breaker for me is the camera personally. I've been on plenty of "beta" ROMs which were slightly unstable and thats fine... if I need to do a reboot of my phone once or twice a day and a FC here or there is cool with me for the most part. And I would love EncounterICS, I ran it for awhile to test it and besides a bit of slight instability its an awesome ROM, super snappy plus all the awesome ICS goodness. But I need a camera.


----------



## wdcspurs (Oct 12, 2011)

Running the Galnet MIUI 12.30 right now and have had very minimal issues with it compared to other MIUI builds. This is actually a ROM i loaded with the bootmanager thinking I would just explore it, but have ended up using it nonstop for a week now. Soli,stable build. I am looking forward to Encounter, but waiting for it to have all the major parts working. Battery life on the Galnet MIUI ICS is about 12-16 hours on a single charge for me, with moderate to heavy use. I was getting 18-22 hours on Liberty, but got bored with it and the Gingerbread look.


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive never even used my camera so the only issue I have with encounterICS so far is no infrastructure or hostap mode in wireless tether. Ive been running it as my daily and it seems solid as opposed to GALNET which gave me fc's and random reboots plus the fact its miui (you either love it or hate it and Im a hater...sorry) and even though defX miui is smooth-stable-functional w/good battery its easily my least favorite of the 3! Plus encICS is real android 4.0

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

EncounterICS is really a demo only rom, though there are those that claim to use it as their daily rom, it can't be used if you need to rely on your phone. MIUIICS (Galnet based) & DefX MIUI are both MIUI Defy based (off DXC's 10.21 MIUI), and both have intermittent data issues, with DefX being more reliable then MIUIICS.

If you need tethering none of these roms have infrastructure capability


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> EncounterICS is really a demo only rom, though there are those that claim to use it as their daily rom, it can't be used if you need to rely on your phone. MIUIICS (Galnet based) & DefX MIUI are both MIUI Defy based (off DXC's 10.21 MIUI), and both have intermittent data issues, with DefX being more reliable then MIUIICS.
> 
> If you need tethering none of these roms have infrastructure capability


Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki

Gotta argue that encounter isn't good enough for daily use. Yes there's no camera voice input tethering or working flash. Those are big holes in the Tom, but you can still use it even if you need to "rely on your phone".

I personally have been running it for a few weeks and I'm missing the camera to the point where I'm considering going back to gingerbread. Still I think this is a phenomenal rom and other than the features I listed above it works damn near perfectly with battery life that is some of the best I've seen on any rom. FirstEncounter deserves mad props from his fantastic work. And sooner or later someone will crack the camera.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki
> 
> Gotta argue that encounter isn't good enough for daily use. Yes there's no camera voice input tethering or working flash. Those are big holes in the Tom, but you can still use it even if you need to "rely on your phone".
> 
> I personally have been running it for a few weeks and I'm missing the camera to the point where I'm considering going back to gingerbread. Still I think this is a phenomenal rom and other than the features I listed above it works damn near perfectly with battery life that is some of the best I've seen on any rom. FirstEncounter deserves mad props from his fantastic work. And sooner or later someone will crack the camera.


Agreed. This seems to be the general experience with most.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I've seen you say something to this effect on the forum before. Your claim is completely unsupported.
> 
> I, as well as many others, use this (EncounterICS) as my daily driver. I have zero force closes on a daily basis, great battery life, and no slowdowns. I dont use flash on my phone, and I dont need the camera. So beyond those two things that are a must have for some others, the rom is fantastic AND stable.
> 
> ...


I hear you guys, but there is no way a business person can possibly use this rom for phone calls, the primary use for a phone in my book, you cannot be heard.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> I hear you guys, but there is no way a business person can possibly use this rom for phone calls, the primary use for a phone in my book, you cannot be heard.


Why not? I haven't had any problems with people hearing me, but I heard that the speakerphone uses the wrong mic. Even so that's not that bad and a mic/headset would fix any issue.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> I hear you guys, but there is no way a business person can possibly use this rom for phone calls, the primary use for a phone in my book, you cannot be heard.


Thats quite odd. I've had no problems with that. And I havent seen others either.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> I hear you guys, but there is no way a business person can possibly use this rom for phone calls, the primary use for a phone in my book, you cannot be heard.


and if you are a 'business person' who depends on your phone for your lively hood , you're not gonna be flashing custom roms and voiding your warranty. You'll be running stock blur and taking your phone back to the Verizon store the minute you have a problem with it to get a new one.

or you'll have a Blackberry

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> and if you are a 'business person' who depends on your phone for your lively hood , you're not gonna be flashing custom roms and voiding your warranty. You'll be running stock blur and taking your phone back to the Verizon store the minute you have a problem with it to get a new one.
> 
> or you'll have a Blackberry
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Quite the contrary I use many busness apps on my phone and enjoy custom multitasking tweaks & other advantages provided by rooting & custom roms.

I do make sure a rom in stable enough to use, why this rom isn't quite ready, though I'm sure it will be in time


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> and if you are a 'business person' who depends on your phone for your lively hood , you're not gonna be flashing custom roms and voiding your warranty. You'll be running stock blur and taking your phone back to the Verizon store the minute you have a problem with it to get a new one.
> 
> or you'll have a Blackberry
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


My wife's Blackberry shits the bed more than mine running EncounterICS does. I don't take a great deal of work calls on my phone, but I am running EncounterICS as my daily driver. So far I haven't had any problems with the calls I have had.


----------



## nestacomm (Jan 6, 2012)

I have noticed the radio bug thing as well. A few other weird "lockup" and "self boot" issues as well with Galnet too.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I'm currently over 100 hours of uptime on DefX ( not on a single charge, but no reboots/fc) its super stable.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Defx = stable for me as well


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think anything more needs to be said about battery life on Encounterics. It also runs super stable only 1 random shutdown and that was after doing something stupid.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## AngelRyu (Jan 13, 2012)

masterchung7 said:


> I don't think anything more needs to be said about battery life on Encounterics. It also runs super stable only 1 random shutdown and that was after doing something stupid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Photoshop lol. I was on encounter and never lasted that long. From 100% it died in 1hr with not doing anything. That was cuz debug was on tho. But then again at 100% w/o debug on, it died in about say 10-12hrs that was on light usage. but on vortex I can last for freaking days... But that is gb.. I'll checkout encounter again when beta 4 comes if ever soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> I don't think anything more needs to be said about battery life on Encounterics. It also runs super stable only 1 random shutdown and that was after doing something stupid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


So I guess that was 3 days of sitting in a drawer and not touching it and letting it deep sleep? Seeing as phone idle and cell standby is the highest process. It looks like there is about a 30 minute section where you may have actually used it...









Don't worry, I do the same thing sometimes too. Well I still do use it, but try to only use it for shooting off a text or call from time to time without running any other apps. I like to see how long I can stretch each ROM if needed (like if I ever find myself in a situation without a charger for a few days... like to know how long I can rely on it to stay on)


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> So I guess that was 3 days of sitting in a drawer and not touching it and letting it deep sleep? Seeing as phone idle and cell standby is the highest process. It looks like there is about a 30 minute section where you may have actually used it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you could get at least a week,

by shutting it off


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

AngelRyu said:


> Photoshop lol. I was on encounter and never lasted that long. From 100% it died in 1hr with not doing anything. That was cuz debug was on tho. But then again at 100% w/o debug on, it died in about say 10-12hrs that was on light usage. but on vortex I can last for freaking days... But that is gb.. I'll checkout encounter again when beta 4 comes if ever soon.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Not photoshopped, its legit. Keep in mind that 3 days and 18 hours is 90 hours and the 6 or 7 hours on is only ~7% of the total time. If you know what you're doing and can edit the init'd, sysclt, build.prop, and cpu setting (more than just lowering vsels and underclocking) stuff right its more than capable of going for over a week. Sure you could do this on other roms, but the battery won't be near. BTW I had the screen set to the lowest possible brightness since I only use the phone at night. Picture below is with screen at 50% brightness for 2.5 hours. Also is a picture of results from smartbench 2012 @1ghz if anyone wants to look at performance.Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Not photoshopped, its legit. Keep in mind that 3 days and 18 hours is 90 hours and the 6 or 7 hours on is only ~7% of the total time. If you know what you're doing and can edit the init'd, sysclt, build.prop, and cpu setting (more than just lowering vsels and underclocking) stuff right its more than capable of going for over a week. Sure you could do this on other roms, but the battery won't be near. BTW I had the screen set to the lowest possible brightness since I only use the phone at night. Picture below is with screen at 50% brightness for 2.5 hours. Also is a picture of results from smartbench 2012 @1ghz if anyone wants to look at performance.Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Wait a sec. your battery usage here shows 17 hours, with 40% left on the battery, not quite the performance you talk about, whats up wit dat?


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Wait a sec. your battery usage here shows 17 hours, with 40% left on the battery, not quite the performance you talk about, whats up wit dat?


Screen on at 50% brightness and 4 reboots at the end along with a couple of benchmarks ran at the end for the smartbench 2012 screenshot yesterday eats up battery. I usually have the screen very dim (think single digits) since I don't want to burn out my eyes at night.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Double post


----------

